# Dodge Ram Promaster



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

It was time! Traded in our beat up 2002 E-250 for this beautiful 2014 Promaster 2500 high roof. Cargo room is insane and it drives like a smaller van. Now I'm going to build out the interior to maximize our needs and get the exterior wrapped. Anyone else driving one of these?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Congrats. Very nice rig.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice rig. A friend has one, lots of room. He love it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats on the van! 

I'm going to be on the van market soon. I love the Dodge my only concern with the high top is getting ladders up there which us the only reason I'm leaning to the 1500.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Congrats on the van!
> 
> I'm going to be on the van market soon. I love the Dodge my only concern with the high top is getting ladders up there which us the only reason I'm leaning to the 1500.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I was considering the high top transit but there isn't a ladder rack made for the roof. There is a small capacity one that hangs from the side. It was $1200. 

I bought the low roof we have two cargo trailers. One for remodeling the other for drywall/paint.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well in that case I guess I'm getting the low one. How do you like it so far?

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> It was time! Traded in our beat up 2002 E-250 for this beautiful 2014 Promaster 2500 high roof. Cargo room is insane and it drives like a smaller van. Now I'm going to build out the interior to maximize our needs and get the exterior wrapped. Anyone else driving one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69914


Sweet van.. i would love to have something that size. i hate hunching over in the ol e150 trying to find something i need. im sure it will look awesome with lettering/wrap.


----------



## MikePote (May 20, 2015)

Thats awesome. Im jealous.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I was considering the high top transit but there isn't a ladder rack made for the roof. There is a small capacity one that hangs from the side. It was $1200. I bought the low roof we have two cargo trailers. One for remodeling the other for drywall/paint.


 I've found a few drop downs that offer street and curb side. Not cheap by any means.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You would think that the truck manufactures would think about ladder rack for there trucks. Seeing so many are used for the trades.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Well in that case I guess I'm getting the low one. How do you like it so far?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk




I have driven it twice. My guys love it. 



CustomDesignCoatings said:


> I've found a few drop downs that offer street and curb side. Not cheap by any means.
> View attachment 69945


This is the one I was looking at for the new van. Twice the cost of the werner one that attaches to the rails of older style vans. 

http://www.kargomaster.com/products...systems/proiii-full-size-van-ladder-rack.html


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

So I've decided to use a spray on bed liner instead of a cargo mat. I will be spraying it myself using "Raptor Liner" from U-Pol. 

Started today with the prep. Masked off interior, wiped floor down with a wax/degreaser, sanded with 150 grit on a random orbit, vacuumed up dust, then wiped it down again with wax/degreaser. 

Tomorrow I will prime with an acid primer and then apply the liner....progress pics to follow.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

1st picture is it primed out. 2nd is two coats applied. 3rd is a close up of texture. 

Like most painting projects, once we got through the prep the spraying was easy. 3 day cure time before "light" use, 7 days until "heavy" use. Time will decide if this was a good idea or not but if it does hold up it will be perfect for us.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks like it came out nice.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks quite nice!


----------



## rml63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Got it back from our local vinyl guy today. Bold and bright...should be easy to find it in a parking lot.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking good!


----------

